# Forma Stanzol



## staxs

How does everyone feel about this compound formastane ? Is it really as good as they say it is, comparing to aromasin? Cohesion of running Forma and Nolva together for PCT or during ON cycle support? Thanks for your input. "Note" Forma is OTC.


----------



## gymrat827

just get aromasin man.... no reason to get a product similar to it


----------



## PillarofBalance

staxs said:


> How does everyone feel about this compound formastane ? Is it really as good as they say it is, comparing to aromasin? Cohesion of running Forma and Nolva together for PCT or during ON cycle support? Thanks for your input. "Note" Forma is OTC.



throw it in the garbage and hit up manpower for your research chems.  Actually don't throw it in the garbage. They have a money back guarantee. Return it.


----------



## PFM

I don't see any advantage to running Forma (AI) stacked with Nolva (SERM), but perhaps Forma stacked with Clomid.

Estro rebound is unavoidable, at some points is going to take place. When a flood of exogenous testosterone removed from the equation E2 rebounds is typically very short lived. E2 biuld-up from conversion of test to estro has always been the bigger problem for me.

Although many guy have their own experience and opinions I'd choose Clomid over Nolva or use both or use the Forma with Clomid.


----------



## PFM

Now it's my turn to ask you: why do you want to use a weak OTC when you can get the real shit from your SRC or MP?


----------



## Popeye

OTC AIs are garbage.....period!

If you wanted to run the forma as a "cycle support", that's one thing, but to actually replace your AI or SERMs with forma, is just plain ridiculous.


----------



## Christosterone

You can get it cheaper from mp than what you paid for the forza


----------



## Four1Thr33

Agree to all above.    OTC are crap.   Go to manpower


----------



## Yaya

OTC anti-e or pct anything is pure stupid when you have MP here as a respected sponsor. I am not calling you stupid just the ideas and marketing these OCT use to trick people. There is a screwball on ology right now asking "hcg or hcgenerate" and some Bozos are pumping up hcgenerate likes it HCG.. Listen to the bros and look into MP products.


----------



## 63Vette

PFM said:


> I don't see any advantage to running Forma (AI) stacked with Nolva (SERM), but perhaps Forma stacked with Clomid. ... * I'd choose Clomid over Nolva or use both or use the Forma with Clomid.*



I think this sums up my feelings....

Aromasine on cycle and Clomid/Nolva or Clomid/Forma  for PCT. .... IMHO

Respect,
Vette


----------



## gymrat827

forma isnt a bad product.... actually its one of Need2's best ones.  It does work, but no reason to pay 50 bux for it when you can pick up some stane for 25 bux.


----------



## staxs

PillarofBalance said:


> throw it in the garbage and hit up manpower for your research chems.  Actually don't throw it in the garbage. They have a money back guarantee. Return it.



Thanks POB I haven't bought any I was just thinking of on cycle support. Trust me MP got a big order from me on thanksgiving lol


----------



## staxs

PFM said:


> I don't see any advantage to running Forma (AI) stacked with Nolva (SERM), but perhaps Forma stacked with Clomid.
> 
> Estro rebound is unavoidable, at some points is going to take place. When a flood of exogenous testosterone removed from the equation E2 rebounds is typically very short lived. E2 biuld-up from conversion of test to estro has always been the bigger problem for me.
> 
> 
> Although many guy have their own experience and opinions I'd choose Clomid over Nolva or use both or use the Forma with Clomid.




Thanks PFM for the advice. My problem with e2 is with the conversion of test to estro via the aromtase enzym thus is why I purchased a bunch of aromasin and adex from MP. I was curious of running a serm so that estro would e blocked at the source which ive also read torem might be a better suit for this, also support of natty test which could alleviate the need for hcg if running test only right ?


----------



## staxs

63Vette said:


> I think this sums up my feelings....
> 
> Aromasine on cycle and Clomid/Nolva or Clomid/Forma  for PCT. .... IMHO
> 
> Respect,
> Vette



Much thanks vette! I've always used adex or aromasin on cycle. And nolva pct 
Just had read mixed reviews on low dose serm helping block estro ant the source and natty test support.


----------



## staxs

gymrat827 said:


> forma isnt a bad product.... actually its one of Need2's best ones.  It does work, but no reason to pay 50 bux for it when you can pick up some stane for 25 bux.



Haha totally agree with the price was just wondering if forma was as strong as aromasin cause from "statements" it has a lot of extra incentives


----------



## staxs

Yaya said:


> OTC anti-e or pct anything is pure stupid when you have MP here as a respected sponsor. I am not calling you stupid just the ideas and marketing these OCT use to trick people. There is a screwball on ology right now asking "hcg or hcgenerate" and some Bozos are pumping up hcgenerate likes it HCG.. Listen to the bros and look into MP products.



Ok the truth comes out YaYa you think I'm stupid .... Joking. From that comparison and view point the comparison seems far and inbetween thanks !


----------



## staxs

PFM said:


> Now it's my turn to ask you: why do you want to use a weak OTC when you can get the real shit from your SRC or MP?



Was just looking at an alternative is all bud. I got the real stuff was just curious about the benefits of this product since there's minimal reports and litiature about it


----------

